# Disk drive/ iTunes/ iPod problems



## browniebeast (Apr 14, 2005)

A little over a week ago I tried to burn a playlist with iTunes and was surprised to find that I could not. I was prompted to insert a blank disc, did so and I continually received the "Checking Media..." message for a minute or so before the display returned to the Apple logo. iTunes has never given me problems in the past, but it seems like 4.7 is giving many people issues. I attempted to burn with another program, Nero I believe, and that would not work either. I checked the drive (with a blank disc in it) in My Computer and was told that the drive was "empty". I put in an audio CD which iTunes properly recognized. I ran a CD Diagnostic test using blank CDs in the drives and received this message:

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) 
iTunes 4.7.1.30 
CD Driver 2.0.4.0 
CD Driver DLL 2.0.2.0 
LowerFilters: AFS2K (3.1.14.0), MxlW2k (1.1.0.122), 
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.4.0), 
Video Driver: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU 
Check the website of your computer manufacturer or video card vendor to verify that you have the latest video drivers.

IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-ROM_SC-148A__________________B400____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [1,0] 
IDE\CdRomTSSTcorp_CD/DVDW_TS-H552B_______________GA04____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0] 
Some Dell computers need an update to the ATA bus driver before iTunes recognizes CDs. If you have a Dell computer, check the Dell support website for details.

D: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B, Rev GA04 
Drive is empty.

E: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A, Rev B400 
Drive is empty.

The drives were not empty and I do not own a Dell computer. Here are the specs from the manufacturer's (emachines) website:

Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition 
AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Processor 
QuantiSpeed Architecture operates at 2.200 GHz 
512KB L2 cache & 400MHz FSB 
nVIDIA® nForce2 
512 MB DDR (PC 2700) 
160 GB HDD (7200 RPM) 1 
DVD±RW Drive (Write Max: 8x DVD±R, 4x DVD±RW, 32x CD-R, 16x CD-RW; Reads 40x CD, 12x DVD); 48x Max. CD-ROM Drive 
8-in-1 Digital Media Manager (USB 2.0, Secure Digital (SD), Smart Media, Compact Flash, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Micro Drive, Multimedia Card) 
nVIDIA® GeForce4 MX graphics (1 AGP 8x slot available) 
10/100Mbps built-in Ethernet 
56K* ITU v.92 ready Fax/Modem 
nForce 6-channel Audio 
Premium Plus Multimedia Keyboard, 2-Button Wheel Mouse, Amplified Stereo Speakers 
5 USB 2.0 ports (4 in back; 1 in Media Reader), 1 Serial, 1 Parallel, 2 PS/2, Audio-In & Out 
7.25"w x 14.125"h x 16"d

What's more, yesterday, after plugging in my iPod (firewire) my iTunes "encountered errors" and had to shut down. Everytime I opened iTunes it closed. When I removed my iPod iTunes would stay open, but when I checked my iPod all my music was gone! Now I have no music on my iPod and no way to update. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm not really sure if this problem is directly related to iTunes or not, but that is where I first experienced it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wow that is odd. I was going to suggest that you may have a virtual drive or another CD-RW that could be causing the problem but after reading the bottom part it looks like iTunes is having issues.

Last time that happened to me (the iTunes playlist burning) was when I had installed an external CD-RW drive, Windows XP enabled it for CD burning, turning my other CD-RW drive into a CD-ROM drive (effectivley) When I put my media in the internal drive iTunes did not see it. Can you confirm if you have any virtual CD drives or any other CD-RW drive that is plugged in?


----------



## browniebeast (Apr 14, 2005)

Since, my last post I've solved the iPod problem (by restoring my iPod to factory condition, I'm guessing some files were corrupt), but the burning problem persists. I have a feeling this isn't necessarily related to iTunes, as I can't burn at all (for instance putting photos on a blank CD by just dragging and dropping). The drive refuses to recognize blank disks. My only guess is that there is some sort of software issue, seeing as audio CDs and the like are still recognized and both drives suffer the same problem. The only drives I have connected are the ones described in the above post, and I can't think of any changes I've made that would cause this. I'm going to try and find out more from the drive manufacturers, but I'm still open to suggestions.


----------



## happyhaz (Apr 26, 2005)

browniebeast said:


> A little over a week ago I tried to burn a playlist with iTunes and was surprised to find that I could not. I was prompted to insert a blank disc, did so and I continually received the "Checking Media..." message for a minute or so before the display returned to the Apple logo. iTunes has never given me problems in the past, but it seems like 4.7 is giving many people issues. I attempted to burn with another program, Nero I believe, and that would not work either. I checked the drive (with a blank disc in it) in My Computer and was told that the drive was "empty". I put in an audio CD which iTunes properly recognized. I ran a CD Diagnostic test using blank CDs in the drives and received this message:
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
> iTunes 4.7.1.30
> ...


----------



## happyhaz (Apr 26, 2005)

ive got the same problem as you. it started trying to burn a cd with itunes. It now cant read blank cds or cdr with music on, it reads everything else.My computer is a simular spec to yours. If you solve the problem could you let me know how. Many thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check the Device Manager to see if your CD-RW drive is functioning properly


----------



## carriejane (Apr 27, 2005)

I had this problem on my Packard Bell PC. For some reason the virtual DVD drives were interfering with Itunes. Open them in Windows Explorer and then right click and disable them (there were 3 on mine). All burning and importing resumed after doing this. Note - if you simply uninstall them they reappear once the computer is rebooted.


----------



## browniebeast (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I tried disabling the drives, restarting and then enabling them. Other than giving me a scare because Windows refused to boot (which I was luckily able to fix), it did nothing to the drives. Did you have the exact problem (Audio CDs could be read, but you could not burn)? And did you disable/enable them, uninstall and reboot, or both? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Brownie, make sure your CD-RW drive is the one that Windows has made into the burner (if can't have 2 drives with burning capabilities). Also in iTunes make sure your options are set to that CD-RW drive as the default burner.


----------



## ChimeWhistle (May 1, 2005)

I'm not convinced the problem relates to iTunes. I installed Windows XP Home SP 2 several weeks ago and iTunes more recently. I have a DVD-RW and a CD-R. Both have full functionality, EXCEPT neither will burn now. Reviewing Microsoft's TechNet site under "Windows XP PRO" I found lot's of complaints about burners suddenly unable to burn.

When I put a CD in the drive and activate the copy wizard, the CD is not recognized. I then tried the utility registry "cdgone", which I thought might correct the problem. Still, no luck. I then restored the system to a restore point PRIOR TO the iTunes installation, but SUBSEQUENT to the XP SP2 installation. Again, neither CD's nor DVD's were recognized in the drive for burning.

The problem may be with Win XP SP2. I even uninstalled Media Player 9, but that didn't resolve the matter either. Hopefully, Microsoft will put some brain power into this quickly, if SP 2 is the problem.


----------



## ChimeWhistle (May 1, 2005)

I must recant my note from last night. Today, my CD burner did successfully burn my mp3, mpa's to disk. Therefore, I don't think there is a problem with Windows XP SP3 impacting CD / DVD burning. I reset my preferences in iTunes to the CD-Data setting, and that seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## charlie666 (May 2, 2005)

I'm having this problem too... how do I disable my virtual cd drives? I have a Packard bell and I have no clue!..It's driving me crazy.. Please help!!


----------



## happyhaz (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what happens if you uninstall itunes. Also my drive still reads and burns dvd. The problem still persists with blank cd. Ive tried all off the advice so far. The device manager says the drive is ok.


----------



## ChimeWhistle (May 1, 2005)

This supplements my response of May 1. While I got my CD-R to burn using iTunes by setting the Burn tab under Preferences to "Data", I am still unable to burn with my CD-R or DVD-R using Windows XP's burn software. Don't know if it's Windows SP2 or some other software that has raised this problem. It might even be that the iTunes prevents the XP burn wizard from detecting the CD, but I just don't know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

iTunes should not be conflicting with Windows XP CD burning tool (which is Roxio BTW).

As for HappyHaz, nothing will happen to your system if you uninstall iTunes.

Microsoft Q279157


----------



## NellyNelson (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a Mac and was having the exact same problem described above. I have a program called Popcorn which I use to burn DVD's. After closing out of this program, the problem went away. With the program active, Itunes must be searching for DVD media and not CD.       :up:


----------

